# E books de Mac Book vers Ipad



## architur (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à transférer des Ebooks, régulièrement achetés et souvent sans DRM, actuellement stockés sur mac book, soit dans ADE, soit dans un simple dossier, vers mon Ipad afin de les lire sur kiosque.
même question pour des documents Pdf.

Si c'est possible, merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## kooskoos1814 (11 Août 2012)

Hello !

Pour ma part, je charge tout sur Dropbox et ensuite je les ouvre dans iBooks ou Kindle sur l'iPad, c'est le plus simple que j'ai trouvé.

La variante 2 est d'utiliser Calibre et de tout tranférer sur l'iPad, c'est nettement plus propre et ça permet de tout synchroniser entre les deux.

Pour les PDF, le plus simple est de simplement passer par iTunes.


----------

